# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Зависание DSL-2500U

## gorill

Привет всем! Есть проблема, очень схожая с темой на форуме D-Link, но ответа там мне пока не дали. Вот сам пост оттуда:" У меня иногда зависает DSL-500G. При этом пропадает Интернет, LAN интерфейс маршрутизатора не пингуется", ответ: "Хакерские атаки" и даны рекомендации по настройке режима невидимости только к той модели. 
У меня чаще всего остановка закачки и полное отсутствие доступа в инет происходит ночью во время закачки больших файлов(фильма к примеру), перезагрузка модема не всегда помогает с одного раза, более того, иногда приходится перезапускать файерволл( Аутпост 4), однако в журнале файера нет записей о каких-либо атаках и пр. 
Какие есть мысли? Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Хм.. Версия прошивки какая?
Свежие выкладывают тут: http://forum.dlink.ru/viewtopic.php?...5359541dda657e

До версии 1.40 механизм keep alive был заявлен, но не работал. Соответственно часов в 12 ночи (когда провайдер "рвет" соединение и переустанавливает сессию) модем "затыкался" и висел до перезагрузки.

Лог модема включен?
Если нет - включить и понаблюдать. Надо знать, что там пишется

----------


## gorill

> Лог модема включен?


Как его включить? 
Уже включил  :Smiley: , но там есть много пунктов, что включать в лог(не все вместе, а только по одному):  дебаг и т.д.. Что именно заносить в лог?

----------


## Kuzz

Ошибки должны отображаться по уровню "Error"
Но я бы поставил "Warning"

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Кстати, причина может быть банальна - перегрев. Длинки очень нехило греются сами по себе.. У меня вот так помер DES-2110.. Перегревается встроенный импульсный БП и всё, тупо висяк, ща вот переделываю БП

----------


## gorill

Вдогонку: сегодня вообще инет отключился, звоню прову, ответ короток:вы вообще не вызываете сеть. Гм...решил, что пора сменить прошивку , почитал на сайте Д-Линка, скачал ОТТУДА прошу именно для ЮТК, ну, думаю, будет мне счастье...Счастье в том, что бэкап сделал, а то бы до сих пор  пыхтел и репу чесал и вот почему: ТРИ захода делал на смену проши и каждый раз "критикал эррор"...Вернул старую версию и заработал, причем с дикой скоростью  :Smiley:  Насчет основной проблемы пока не знаю- ничего не качал
Мораль сей басни такова:
Бэкапьте все, что можно, господа

----------


## ALEX(XX)

С DIR-100 у них вообще хохма была.. Если не обшибаюсь, то при перепрошивке каждый 2-й запарывал флэш, но представители меняли без разговоров о гарантии

----------


## gorill

Отписываюсь- ничего не изменилось, по-прежнему закачка обрывается. Кто перепрошивал этого мерзавца- поделитесь опытом, может есть какие-то тонкости, не упомянутые изготовителем? Может ли браузер как-то влиять на процесс прошивки? Юзаю Мозиллу, может надо IE использовать для этих целей?

----------


## Kuzz

IE конечно лучше..
Хотя у меня получалось перепрошить и с FireFox-а из под Linux-а

А вообще-то стоит обратиться в сервис. Может это бракованный экземпляр

----------


## Wiesel

Ох, старая тема, уже.
Но я тоже навоевался с Д-Линк + ЮТК

Во-первых, режим модуляции нужно выбирать один (по умолчанию доступны все, хотя я не знаю, почему это вообще как-то должно влиять, но вот...). Но эта опция обычно влияет на частые сбросы соединения с ЮТК, а чтобы модем зависал - ни разу не слышал.
Во-вторых, модем да, греется. Но если модель новая (в белом корпусе) - продувается он хорошо. Можно поставить модем на кулер - и будет счастье.
В-третьих, у ЮТК 1-2 раза в год обязательно сезонные проблемы - хакеры там и иже с ними. 

А перепрошивается он и лисой, но не всегда прошивка помогает. И еще нужно внимательно выбирать прошивку. Моделей у 2500/2600 и 2540/2640 несколько. Инструкция часто валяется там же, где и прошивки.

----------


## ANDYBOND

> Привет всем! Есть проблема, очень схожая с темой на форуме D-Link, но ответа там мне пока не дали. Вот сам пост оттуда:" У меня иногда зависает DSL-500G. При этом пропадает Интернет, LAN интерфейс маршрутизатора не пингуется", ответ: "Хакерские атаки" и даны рекомендации по настройке режима невидимости только к той модели. 
> У меня чаще всего остановка закачки и полное отсутствие доступа в инет происходит ночью во время закачки больших файлов(фильма к примеру), перезагрузка модема не всегда помогает с одного раза, более того, иногда приходится перезапускать файерволл( Аутпост 4), однако в журнале файера нет записей о каких-либо атаках и пр. 
> Какие есть мысли? Спасибо


Хоть тема старая, но дополню свой опыт. Есть вариант проброса всех портов в маршрутизаторе, т.е. TCP/UDP 1-65535. Для моделей от обсуждаемой до более старых помогает за счёт того, что фактически NAT не работает, как следствие, избегается переполнение внутренней памяти маршрутизатора.

----------


## Юльча

*ANDYBOND*, а как именно пробрасывать все порты?  
можно ссылочку или краткое описание?

----------


## Matias

Если верить этой статье,  зависания - это нормальное состояние модемов D-Link. У меня нет оснований не доверять написанному в статье. Хотя, возможно, модем просто не совместим со Стримом(в списке рекомендованного оборудования его нет, но многие модемы, отсутствующие в этом списке, совместимы со Стримом). На петербургском Вебпласе он работал без нареканий.

----------


## ANDYBOND

> *ANDYBOND*, а как именно пробрасывать все порты?  
> можно ссылочку или краткое описание?


В службе Virtual Server (название может немного отличаться в зависимости от модели) есть таблица, где надо указать протокол и порты: входящий и ретранслируемый. Заполняем её, указывая TCP/UDP так:
1 - 65535 - вход;
1 - 65535 - ретрансляция.
Т.е. указываем, что начальный порт 1 должен пробрасываться на порт 1 внутри сети, а конечный 65535  - на 65535. В итоге, NAT работает вхолостую.

Касаемо того, что у D-Link зависание - нормальное явление. Нет, не нормальное. Всё дело в том, что некоторые их прошивки имеют свойство забывать проброску портов после нескольких перезапусков. Это решается обновлением прошивки. Но, повторяю, это не повальное явление.

----------


## Макcим

> Кстати, причина может быть банальна - перегрев.


http://bash.org.ru/quote/405999  :Smiley:  Зимой, когда было очень холодно я ставил его на стол и грел руки  :Smiley:  



> Но я тоже навоевался с Д-Линк + ЮТК


Привет товарищам по несчастью, то есть пользователям ЮТК  :Smiley:  



> А перепрошивается он и лисой, но не всегда прошивка помогает.


С прошивкой я не заморачивался, перепрошивал по мере выхода свежих версий. Как Вы правильно сказали, у ЮТК сезонные проблемы, инет тупит не понятно почему и ТП как всегда не в курсе дела. В данный момент они предупредили, что инет нормально работать не будет до конца апреля http://diselcom.ru/krasnodar/news/24-02-2010.html

----------


## oso123

Примерно такаяже проблема была(после года- полтора эксплуатации) только не в 12 ночи а после отрытия странички на любом браузере. При закачке не висло если только небыло обрывов сети ,а если было то сам незаводился и то на одном компе было соединение а на втором пропадало сначало помогало только в компе выключить и включить сетевое соединение а потом стала хуже приходилось перегружать и модем перепрошил , как правильно указано здесь http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/ADSL/DSL-250...re/readme.html и здесь http://www.dlink.ru/ полгода все было ок потом опять, сечас новая проивка вышла надеюсь может все будет норма. ЕСЛИ МОЖНО ВОПРОСИК, почему после завершения перепрошивки нужно сбрасывай до заводских настроек !!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> почему после завершения перепрошивки нужно сбрасывай до заводских настроек !!


Настройки могут меняться от прошивки к прошивке. Сбросив настройки на заводские, можно быть уверенным в том, что одним источником проблем меньше.

----------


## oso123

> Настройки могут меняться от прошивки к прошивке. Сбросив настройки на заводские, можно быть уверенным в том, что одним источником проблем меньше.


Тоесть я правильно поннял?при перерошивке на новую версию сохраняеш и сбрасываеш на заводскую всеравно остаются какието  настройки этой новой версии ??

----------

